# Keyboard shortcuts for Plug-in Extras items?



## David Gordon (Aug 6, 2018)

I think I know how to create keyboard shortcuts on my Mac (if in doubt: How do I change or create keyboard shortcuts? | The Lightroom Queen ) but I'm failing...

Can I create a keyboard shortcut for an item in the Plug-in Extras menu (File -> Plug-in Extras -> whatever)? I'm trying a Jeffrey Friedl plugin Jeffrey's "Bag-o-Goodies" Lightroom Plugin and I'd like to create a shortcut for "Apply Personalized Auto Tone".  So far I'm failing, but before I continue I want to be sure its possible for items in this menu.

Thanks!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 6, 2018)

The problem may be that this plug-in can be accessed via 'File - Plug-in Extras', but also via 'Library - Plug-in Extras', so it might work when you are in the Develop module, but not when you are in the Library module.


----------



## David Gordon (Aug 6, 2018)

I must be doing something wrong... I've tried creating a shortcut to create a new catalog as a test. Ive created it with the shortcut shift-control-N but it won't run for me. Work for other folk? I'll go and check everything again!


----------



## David Gordon (Aug 6, 2018)

Maybe fixed but I'd love someone to confirm it works for them too.

Searching the Interwebs I found  instructions at Keyboard Tamer - Make Adobe Lightroom work for you by specifying your own keyboard shortcuts where the full menu hierarchy is ommitted and instead three spaces included. There's mention of Lightroom 3 so I assumed this was old and out of date, but no, it works for me. It also adds the shortcut to the menu item so if you forget...

Its working for me in Library and Develop with single or multiple images selected.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 6, 2018)

Yes, works for me too.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi David,

I have found that I have to include three spaces in front of the menu item name when entering it into the create shortcut. 

Try that and see if it works,

-louie


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 6, 2018)

LouieSherwin said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I have found that I have to include three spaces in front of the menu item name when entering it into the create shortcut.
> 
> ...


David just mentioned that, and I just confirmed that it works...


----------



## David Gordon (Aug 6, 2018)

Odd isn't it. The instructions - Victoria's and the Apple help menu - say use File->Plug-in Extras->Apply Personalized Auto Tone. We now know the three spaces work, but does the 'official' way also work for others (it doesn't for me)? That would tell us if this is all my problem or something to do with the way the Lightroom Plug-in system works.

In any case I'm happy to have resolved this. But still curious!


----------



## Zenon (Aug 6, 2018)

I get all the way to the box where you enter the short cut key commands and the curser just sits in the middle and won't let enter anything.


----------



## Zenon (Aug 6, 2018)

I seem to have gotten it to work. I think I didn't wait long enough to let it find it. I'm not a big short cut user but this will be handy.


----------

